# Security flaws in airline boarding passes



## CHamilton (Oct 25, 2012)

Experts warn about security flaws in airline boarding passes



> Security flaws in airline boarding passes could allow would-be terrorists or smugglers to know in advance whether they will be subject to certain security measures, and perhaps even permit them to modify the designated measures, security researchers have warned.
> 
> The vulnerabilities center on the Transportation Security Administration’s pre-screening system, a paid-for program in which the screening process is expedited for travelers at the airport: Laptop computers can remain in hand baggage, as can approved containers of liquid, and belts and shoes can be kept on.
> 
> Flight enthusiasts, however, recently discovered that the bar codes printed on all boarding passes — which travelers can obtain up to 24 hours before arriving at the airport — contain information on which security screening a passenger is set to receive.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 25, 2012)

This issue is specific to the TSA's lottery based answer to frequent traveler gripes, otherwise known as "Pre-Check." This is what happens when you have someone who doesn't fully understand the difference between "encoded" and "encrypted." Most travelers are not part of this system unless they travel frequently through specific airports that using specific airlines that are included in the Pre-Check process. If you haven't specifically signed up for Pre-Check you're not a part of it and you'll probably be taking off your shoes and removing your laptop for a very long time to come. Even if you are part of the process you still have to "win" the right to bypass all the silly security theater crap on each visit.


----------

